# Advice - I was involved in a road traffic incident this morning.



## Maz (19 Dec 2017)

Hi all,
Advice needed.

I was involved in a road traffic incident this morning. I was cycling on the main road and an oncoming car turned right, in front of my path. I ended up going over his bonnet and landed by the driver's door.

I have the driver's name/address/insurance policy number/tel no.
Ambulance and police were called. Driver was breathalysed and checked he was insured.
I have names and tel numbers of 2 witnesses to the incident.
I have an incident reference number from the attending police officer.
My bike (Specialized Allez Elite) is in 2 pieces now (carbon forks snapped off). Possibly other damage - I've not checked yet.

What should I do next? Any advice most welcome.

Thanks


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Dec 2017)

Paging @classic33


----------



## DCLane (19 Dec 2017)

Write your view of the incident down. Get your LBS to look at the bike, any decent one will do a full report. Then get yourself recovered - GWS.

Looks like everything's been done right so far. Well, apart from the car driver colliding with you.


----------



## Sharky (19 Dec 2017)

I had a very similar incident with car. In my case knocked unconscious and air lifted to hospital. Various bones broken, but have recovered.
I was a member of the CTC (aka Cycling UK), so used their legal team. With all the evidence you have, I doubt if there will be any quibble, but they will try and negotiate the compensation down. The CTC legal team advised me what to do and processed my claim.

Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Dec 2017)

There is a sticky of advice on this forum, but in the mean time ....

Get yourself to A&E or (better) a walk in centre or your GP, get thoroughly checked out to make sure you are ok. Important both for your own health, and proof of injury, if there are any.


----------



## classic33 (19 Dec 2017)

Check the "Accident Advice" thread in Cycling discussions on what to do, first post of that thread is also now in Commuting.

Get yourself checked first, then get the bike checked. Hope you don't have too much damage to yourself.


----------



## Maz (19 Dec 2017)

Sharky said:


> I had a very similar incident with car. In my case knocked unconscious and air lifted to hospital. Various bones broken, but have recovered.
> I was a member of the CTC (aka Cycling UK), so used their legal team. With all the evidence you have, I doubt if there will be any quibble, but they will try and negotiate the compensation down. The CTC legal team advised me what to do and processed my claim.
> 
> Hope you have a speedy recovery.


Thanks for this, but for info, I am not a member of CTC.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> Thanks for this, but for info, I am not a member of CTC.


Your case is clear cut. A lawyer will take it on a no-win no-fee basis. The big ones that the cycling organisations use are Slater Gordon and Leigh Day. You can call either to chat with no obligation.

Others here have had experience using then, I think. @vickster and @ianrauk


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2017)

Yup Slater and Gordon took on my case, and won. On a no win no fee basis.

However, be warned, if the other party and their solicitor decide to play not nice, your claim can take years to resolve.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2017)

Maz
Give *Slater and Gordon* a call. Link to their Cycling claims.

ps Good to see you back Maz, bar circumstances of course.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (19 Dec 2017)

From Slater & Gordon's website:

https://www.slatergordon.co.uk/unions-federations-and-charities/ctc/faqs/

"It may be possible for your case to be pursued through our Solicitors but this might be on different terms to those offered to Cycling UK members. Please call the helpline on 0844 736 8452 for further advice."


----------



## vickster (19 Dec 2017)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/accident-advice.226114/

As above, focus less on damage to the bike and more any damage to you. Did you get taken to A&E by ambulance?

Good luck, it can be a long haul if you have any ongoing injuries. Pretty much 4 years and counting here

@jefmcg i think Leigh day only take on BC member cases

There other non organisation linked, cycling specialist firms
E.g.
https://www.bottonline.co.uk/road-t...-much-compensation-claim-for-bicycle-accident

However, if you're not injured, they may not be especially interested in pursuing 'just' a claim for property. You might have some legal cover on home insurance that can help though

I seem to recall S&G declining to help a member in here who was not with cUK and wasn't badly hurt (if at all, I can't remember)


----------



## Lonestar (19 Dec 2017)

Sorry for your bad luck @Maz


----------



## Maz (19 Dec 2017)

DCLane said:


> Write your view of the incident down. Get your LBS to look at the bike, any decent one will do a full report. Then get yourself recovered - GWS.
> 
> Looks like everything's been done right so far. Well, apart from the car driver colliding with you.


Hi, What is the bike shop report for? Do they normally charge?


----------



## vickster (19 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> Hi, What is the bike shop report for? Do they normally charge?


They might do unless you have a good relationship with one. You can add the cost to the claim

How are you feeling now? Were you hurt?


----------



## ianrauk (19 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> Hi, What is the bike shop report for? Do they normally charge?




Any damage to the bike. What repairs need doing or components need replacing.
Any good bike shop wont charge as they would look at getting your business when it comes down to the fix. Some may do though you can claim back.


----------



## vickster (19 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Any damage to the bike. What repairs need doing or components need replacing.
> Any good bike shop wont charge as they would look at getting your business when it comes down to the fix. Some may do though you can claim back.


If a new frame is needed and he wants to stick with the same, he'd be best off at a Specialized dealer who can source an Allez frame for him (if they sell separately, otherwise I'd push for a new bike)


----------



## alicat (19 Dec 2017)

Join Cycling UK. You should be able to get free legal advice for this claim and you will have third party legal cover for any future incidents that are deemed to be your fault.


----------



## Sharky (19 Dec 2017)

I'm sure photos of the damaged bike and your original receipt or an example of a similar model from wiggle & co would satisfy the insurance company. Labour costs and individual components could work out more than a replacement bike.


----------



## mjr (19 Dec 2017)

If not a member of any relevant club or union, https://legal.wiggle.co.uk/ is a front for Michael Baker and Digby Brown which gives any profits it generates to Sustrans, which is better than some things that could happen to them. I've no experience of it myself yet, though.


----------



## boydj (19 Dec 2017)

I've had two incidents in recent years where there was more damage to the bike than to the person. I both cases I claimed directly on the driver's insurance, using bike shop quotes and a modest sum to cover my own injuries and inconvenience. In the first instance I turned down the original offer and accepted the second offer and in the second case the insurers paid the requested sums with no quibble. For you, first stop is at least one bike shop quote and then some kind of assessment of your injuries and if they are more serious than bumps and bruises then get a professional involved.


----------



## HLaB (19 Dec 2017)

Oh No @Maz ; it is good to see you back but I wish it had been better circumstances.
I felt sorry for the first driver that hit me (I know I shouldn't let it come into it but she was like my mum). Initially I just went to her with the cost of the bike which she baulked at (an expensive £175 Viking) and decided to through her insurance so I topped it up slightly for the insurance company with the items @boydj mentions. To be honest the insurance company would be rubbing their hands as it was quite a small payout which they would recoup from putting her insurance up £35
When I was hit the second time the driver was unrepentant despite it being an open and shut case with witnesses supporting me. It was a more expensive bike too. So I decided to go the Leigh Day route, it took a while but it was probably down in part to my lethargy. A year + after the event and they sent me to a physio and I told them I had bruising that made things slightly uncomfortable when pressed by the physio but stressed I had cycled 80 miles the next day on a borrowed bike. Whatever he actually put it was settled almost overnight


----------



## Maz (19 Dec 2017)

I went to A&E because my knee swelled up the size of a grapefruit. It is now in a splint. 
I will be contacting one of the solicitors mentioned earlier in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2017)

gws


----------



## Freds Dad (20 Dec 2017)

GWS and you get a new bike.


----------



## alicat (20 Dec 2017)

Ouch, take it easy. No rush to do anything except get over the shock and rest your knee.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> I went to A&E because my knee swelled up the size of a grapefruit. It is now in a splint.
> I will be contacting one of the solicitors mentioned earlier in this thread. Thanks.


Keep a close eye on the knee. Did they X-ray it and find a fracture? The hospital provide the splint? 

GWS


----------



## Maz (20 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Keep a close eye on the knee. Did they X-ray it and find a fracture? The hospital provide the splint?
> 
> GWS


No visible fracture on the xray. Yes Splint provided by hospital .thanks


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2017)

"No visible fractures on the X-Ray" is exactly what they told me in 2008.

In 2010 the NHS finally admitted they'd muffed up slightly and finally bolted me back together.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> No visible fracture on the xray. Yes Splint provided by hospital .thanks


If it doesn’t improve with rest, ice, anti inflammatories in a week or two, push for an MRI

Good luck with engaging the solicitor


----------



## Maz (20 Dec 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Maz
> Give *Slater and Gordon* a call. Link to their Cycling claims.
> 
> ps Good to see you back Maz, bar circumstances of course.


Did you get compensation for repair/replacement of your bike from S&G? I rang them and they seemed a lot more interested in the personal injury side of things rather than sorting out my broken bike.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Dec 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> "It may be possible for your case to be pursued through our Solicitors but this might be on different terms to those offered to Cycling UK members. Please call the helpline on *0844 736 8452 *for further advice."


DO NOT USE THAT NUMBER it could cost you a fortune, use 0800 9169046 that will cost them. (assuming it works) Free from Landlines & Mobiles


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Dec 2017)

Phaeton said:


> DO NOT USE THAT NUMBER it could cost you a fortune, use 0800 9169046 that will cost them. (assuming it works) Free from Landlines & Mobiles



Well spotted, thanks!


----------



## ianrauk (20 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> Did you get compensation for repair/replacement of your bike from S&G? I rang them and they seemed a lot more interested in the personal injury side of things rather than sorting out my broken bike.



I had a small payment to cover bike repairs pretty quickly, the personal injury payment followed later, much later.
Just mention to them that you would need a initial payment for bike repairs, also medication, travel costs if not using the bike etc


----------



## Phaeton (20 Dec 2017)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Well spotted, thanks!


Just looked it's a 6ppm (pence per minute) number plus your providers network charge which could be up to 80p so each hour on the phone could cost you £4.40 they also have a right to have 0344 736 8452 which should be included in your inclusive minutes (if you have them) but the 0800 number is a better option (if it works)


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2017)

Aren’t S&G in financial trouble?
Might be worth googling

Might mean they are cutting their personnel resources to the minimum. Given an injury case can take several years, finding a firm on good financial footing could be wise

I think @Lonestar or @subaqua slso had a poor recent experience

Do your research esp regarding the cut they take from any payouts

Given they advertise on daytime TV, S&G fall firmly into the ambulance chaser camp for me


----------



## alicat (20 Dec 2017)

I too had a poor experience with the solicitors mentioned by Vickster. I got the right result in the end; however it took some pushing both to make progress and ensure I wasn't held partly at fault for not wearing a helmet or hi-viz.


----------



## alicat (20 Dec 2017)

If I had another collision that wasn't my fault I would use Alyson France.


----------



## jefmcg (20 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> Did you get compensation for repair/replacement of your bike from S&G? I rang them and they seemed a lot more interested in the personal injury side of things rather than sorting out my broken bike.


The claim needs to be worth a certain amount before they can claw enough in fees to justify their time. Your bike is worth somewhat less than the 2018 list price of the same model, while personal injury is going to be much more. So they can't take your case on a no fee basis without the injury claim.

BTW, you are a true cyclist: reporting to us the state of your bike but never mentioning your knee.


----------



## Maz (20 Dec 2017)

alicat said:


> If I had another collision that wasn't my fault I would use Alyson France.


Why? What makes you say that?


----------



## alicat (20 Dec 2017)

I have heard good things about AF, although I can't remember where from and I have never used them. 

I worked as a solicitor for about 10 years and was not impressed with S&G when I used them as Cycling UK's free offering. Lots of changes of case-handler, asking me for my opinion about the defence put forward when it was obvious that it was virtually an admission of liability etc.


----------



## vickster (20 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> Why? What makes you say that?


Seem to specialise in cycle accidents, rather than the more 'general ambulance chasing' of the large firms?


----------



## Maz (20 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Seem to specialise in cycle accidents, rather than the more 'general ambulance chasing' of the large firms?


"Ambulance chasing" - I do like that description!


----------



## summerdays (21 Dec 2017)

Get well soon Maz! Do you have a spare bike you can ride when you knee improves?


----------



## Maz (21 Dec 2017)

summerdays said:


> Get well soon Maz! Do you have a spare bike you can ride when you knee improves?


Hey summerdays, yes I've got an old Raleigh Mustang that must be at least 25 years old , but it's such a nice bike.


----------



## Venod (21 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> I went to A&E because my knee swelled up the size of a grapefruit. It is now in a splint.
> I will be contacting one of the solicitors mentioned earlier in this thread. Thanks.



A mate had an off last Friday, he was OK, he rang his wife to come and pick him up, but to be sure he went to A&E to get checked out,he came home yesterday complete with a new hip ! the doctors were amazed that he walked in, but that is the reason he needed a complete new hip he had made the break worse by walking on it.

I have used Slater & Gordon and was happy with their service, I asked for the bike and clothing claim to be settled separate to the medical claim which they did very quickly and to my satisfaction, the medical claim was just short of 2 years before it was settled, again to my satisfaction, but I know some people have not been happy with S&G and note from post above someone says they may be in trouble so a bit of research may be in order if you decide to go with them.

I used them as a member of Cycling UK and my accident was completely the car drivers fault ( he was prosecuted for driving without due care and attention) so straight forward, I was dealt with by the Sheffield branch, my only complaint was lack of updates I had to keep asking what was happening.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Dec 2017)

Afnug said:


> I have used Slater & Gordon and was happy with their service, I asked for the bike and clothing claim to be settled separate to the medical claim which they did very quickly and to my satisfaction, the medical claim was just short of 2 years before it was settled, again to my satisfaction, but I know some people have not been happy with S&G and note from post above someone says they may be in trouble so a bit of research may be in order if you decide to go with them.
> 
> I used them as a member of Cycling UK and my accident was completely the car drivers fault ( he was prosecuted for driving without due care and attention) so straight forward, I was dealt with by the Sheffield branch, my only complaint was lack of updates I had to keep asking what was happening.



This ^^ was exactly my experience with them.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Dec 2017)

I hope it is OK for me to mention that I work for https://wards.uk.com/services-for-you/accident-injury/

The firm is stable and has been in business since 1905. We have over 200 people working in the firm's offices around the Bristol area.

My colleagues in the personal injury team don't buy cases from insurance companies or have arrangements to buy lists of potential claimants. They rely on word of mouth and our good name locally to attract clients. The personal injury work is done on the usual no-win-no-fee basis. The four team members are all qualified solicitors with many years' experience, and are quite used to handling cyclist's claims successfully.

The firm is owned by the partners all of whom work in the business, rather than being owned by another insurance company or a large foreign multinational. We do not have a claims factory operation with teams of unadmitted paralegals running everything on a streamlined computer programme, although we do have modern file management systems and are Lexcel accredited.


----------



## Maz (28 Dec 2017)

Hi again, A quick update.
My bike has been written off by the LBS (this came as no surprise TBH). They have quoted for a new one. I've got a question.
Honest opinions, please: I'm a keen football fan and I had planned to go to watch 3 games over the Xmas period, but because of my injured knee I was not able to (my leg is in a splint and I am walking on crutches). Is it unreasonable to make a claim for inconvenience/loss of enjoyment due to my injury? What do you think?
Thanks.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2017)

Ask your solicitor. And tell the medical expert about it when you are assessed and asked how the injury impacted your quality of life.

However, I doubt it’ll have much bearing unless you are out of pocket as you could not use pre purchased tickets (in which case you presumably could have applied to the club for disabled access and travelled by Taxi for example). Unfortunately it's one of those things, there's no harm in mentioning it but if you're not out of pocket financially, you can't really expect financial recompense.

Maybe @Arjimlad has insight as a lawyer

Have you had the knee reassessed by a doctor yet if it’s no better?


----------



## Maz (28 Dec 2017)

vickster said:


> Have you had the knee reassessed by a doctor yet if it’s no better?


My knee "seems" to be improving, for example the swelling has reduced. I am expecting the hospital to contact me in the next 7 days and call me back in.


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2017)

Maz said:


> My knee "seems" to be improving, for example the swelling has reduced. I am expecting the hospital to contact me in the next 7 days and call me back in.


Good news. Keep it elevated, iced and moving


----------



## Maz (6 Feb 2018)

Just an update:
The driver's insurance company paid up in full so now I can look forward to buying a new bike. I was reimbursed for the cost of a replacement bike, insurance assessment report from LBS and my bus tickets to get to work.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2018)

Maz said:


> Just an update:
> The driver's insurance company paid up in full so now I can look forward to buying a new bike. I was reimbursed for the cost of a replacement bike, insurance assessment report from LBS and my bus tickets to get to work.


More important, how are you doing?


----------



## Maz (7 Feb 2018)

classic33 said:


> More important, how are you doing?


Thankfully, I'm well on the way to recovery. I had a lipohaemathrosis, which is a build-up of fat and blood on the knee. 
Bad knee almost the same size as the good one now, and noticing small improvements in knee mobility every day. 
I'm commuting on an old MTB at the moment, until I get a new bike.


----------



## classic33 (7 Feb 2018)

Maz said:


> *Thankfully, I'm well on the way to recovery. *I had a lipohaemathrosis, which is a build-up of fat and blood on the knee.
> Bad knee almost the same size as the good one now, and noticing small improvements in knee mobility every day.
> I'm commuting on an old MTB at the moment, until I get a new bike.


Always good to hear.


----------



## HLaB (11 Feb 2018)

Maz said:


> Just an update:
> The driver's insurance company paid up in full so now I can look forward to buying a new bike. I was reimbursed for the cost of a replacement bike, insurance assessment report from LBS and my bus tickets to get to work.





Maz said:


> Thankfully, I'm well on the way to recovery. I had a lipohaemathrosis, which is a build-up of fat and blood on the knee.
> Bad knee almost the same size as the good one now, and noticing small improvements in knee mobility every day.
> I'm commuting on an old MTB at the moment, until I get a new bike.



That was relatively fast and I'm glad you are on the mend


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (11 Feb 2018)

alicat said:


> If I had another collision that wasn't my fault I would use Alyson France.



Have you used them before?
I used them for my accident, and for the 18 months it was fine, then the solicitor who was handling my case left the practice. I did not receive any updates for nearly a year, and only when the insurance company made an offer did I get an apology for not returning my correpondance, and asking me the questions I had been asking about. By this time I had instructed another set of lawyers to take the case on. The new solictors have been great and I am hopeful of a better outcome.


----------



## alicat (11 Feb 2018)

No, my next post in this thread says that. Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with them.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (12 Feb 2018)

I read that after, sorry for being lazy and not editing my post!


----------



## Ian016 (1 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Just looked it's a 6ppm (pence per minute) number plus your providers network charge which could be up to 80p so each hour on the phone could cost you £4.40.


Not sure where you got the "80p per call" information from, but it is incorrect.

The charge for the 0844 number is the 6p per minute Service Charge plus an Access Charge of up to 15p per minute from landlines (most are 9p to 13p per minute) or up to 58p per minute from mobiles (most are 44p to 55p per minute).

A list of Access Charges can be found here (and elsewhere): https://www.saynoto0870.com/costofcalling.php

This means a one hour call to that particular 0844 number could cost up to £38.40. Other numbers cou!d cost more. Always avoid calling 084, 087 and 09 numbers.


----------

